# v8 conversion



## rpadgett2 (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a 83 300 and I want to install a small block Ford into it. I'm looking for some info on web sites or maybe some drawings of motor mounts to save some time. Any help would be thankful.


Later


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

rpadgett2 said:


> I have a 83 300 and I want to install a small block Ford into it. I'm looking for some info on web sites or maybe some drawings of motor mounts to save some time. Any help would be thankful.
> 
> 
> Later


An SBC swap is more typical , from what I understand. Might want to ask this guy :http://zextreme.org/ I guess he has a 5.7 under his hood.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> An SBC swap is more typical , from what I understand. Might want to ask this guy :http://zextreme.org/ I guess he has a 5.7 under his hood.



Thanks, I'll check out that site. I already have the SBF and trans ready to go. Just trying to save some time. Had a 260 with a SBC, what a ride.


Later


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Personally not a real big fan of V8 swaps , but I don't mind helping a guy out.  

You'll need to talk to the owner of that site , Dr Buddha. 

I think there is also a place called Hybridz.org that might be able to help , I beleive that place is all about engine swaps of various kinds.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks

Later


----------

